# Chinese knock-off downhill bikes?



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

Just wondering, but does anyone make knock-off downhill bikes?

like "fake" demo frames and whatknot?

I'm not looking to buy one, I'm just wondering if they're out there, like a lot of other knock-off Chinese products like cars, tools etc.


----------



## GiantCHaDSTeR (Oct 16, 2006)

i've seen some knock off santa Cruz frame and you can really tell its FAKE!


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Fake cars?


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

SteveUK said:


> Fake cars?


You beat me to it  Next thing you know we'll have fake 747s too.

The problem with the idea of 'Chinese knock-offs' is that if they're sold in Western countries, then Western companies can take legal action against the importer. Chinese knock-offs are typically available in Asia, or even specifically within China, where the market for DH bikes is probably like .0001% of the population.

Though I *am* under the impression that Xtension is a rebranded Azonic or something like that. Available in parts of Asia, but hard to find and not all that cheap.


----------



## horseonthefly (Mar 19, 2007)

I remember seeing a knocked off 303 once...it actually looked pretty good...


----------



## Flyinpolack (Feb 6, 2008)

Since most mass market bikes are being made there or in Taiwan, I'd say they are all knock offs. They just charge the sheeple full price so they look legit..


----------



## foxracing (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm in China.
I see lots of Specialized xc frames. Fake.
But DH FR frames? I haven't seen a fake one yet.


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

womble said:


> You beat me to it  Next thing you know we'll have fake 747s too.
> 
> The problem with the idea of 'Chinese knock-offs' is that if they're sold in Western countries, then Western companies can take legal action against the importer. Chinese knock-offs are typically available in Asia, or even specifically within China, where the market for DH bikes is probably like .0001% of the population.
> 
> Though I *am* under the impression that Xtension is a rebranded Azonic or something like that. Available in parts of Asia, but hard to find and not all that cheap.


I know that your are pulling numbers out of your a$$... but with a .0001% of the population of into DH biking... that would be 100000 DHers. Or a DH scene that is about 3times what the US is currently supporting.

Last year the US did 384,783 Mtn bike or Comfort bike imports. Most of those bikes were in the low end of things. At the rate that DH bikes are consumable products... the product life of one of those bikes being at a healthy 5yrs... and the DH bike scene controlling a healthy 5% of those 384,783... the US would bearly match China in number of people who are DHers... if China had a .0001% population into DH biking.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

wyrm said:


> I know that your are pulling numbers out of your a$$... but with a .0001% of the population of into DH biking... that would be 100000 DHers. Or a DH scene that is about 3times what the US is currently supporting.


You might want to check your math again... 1B x .0001% comes to 1000. I think you got your decimals and percentages confused 

Anyway, as you can tell, I completely *made that number up* to arrive at my guestimate of the size of the DH market in China, where hardcore mountain biking is very much still a crazy Westerner thing.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

foxracing said:


> I'm in China.
> I see lots of Specialized xc frames. Fake.
> But DH FR frames? I haven't seen a fake one yet.


And here I was thinking of getting some nice Seven stickers for my Beijing Ti frame. Someone in China has probably already beaten me to it


----------



## Flatline G (Jun 14, 2008)

I run a bike shop and one of my high schooler clients brought in this knock off easton frame, that he bought on ebay. I can't even compare it to anything, but man did that need work.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

cookie cutter frames you mean? they are out there. not worth the money.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

womble said:


> You beat me to it  Next thing you know we'll have fake 747s too.
> 
> The problem with the idea of 'Chinese knock-offs' is that if they're sold in Western countries, then Western companies can take legal action against the importer. Chinese knock-offs are typically available in Asia, or even specifically within China, where the market for DH bikes is probably like .0001% of the population.
> 
> Though I *am* under the impression that Xtension is a rebranded Azonic or something like that. Available in parts of Asia, but hard to find and not all that cheap.


XTENSION is the company that produces those cookie cutter (or catalogue) frames that later are sold to many companies such as Azonic, KHS etc..


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

I always like the quote "If you're one in a million, in China there's a thousand of you".


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

Ithnu said:


> I always like the quote "If you're one in a million, in China there's a thousand of you".


*chuckle*


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Wasn't there some M1 knock off frames popping up a while ago?


I could easily see the Chinese domestic market making clones they've done it with everything else...Not so much outside the markets. too many trade barriers and legal recourse . Hell, they built an improved Iphone clone...


----------



## BigUgly (Apr 14, 2005)

*Ummm....*



wyrm said:


> I know that your are pulling numbers out of your a$$... but with a .0001% of the population of into DH biking... that would be 100000 DHers. Or a DH scene that is about 3times what the US is currently supporting.
> 
> Last year the US did 384,783 Mtn bike or Comfort bike imports. Most of those bikes were in the low end of things. At the rate that DH bikes are consumable products... the product life of one of those bikes being at a healthy 5yrs... and the DH bike scene controlling a healthy 5% of those 384,783... the US would bearly match China in number of people who are DHers... if China had a .0001% population into DH biking.


Haven't read past this post yet but....

384,783 is the import number. What about the made in the USA number? Some of the DH "Foreign" bikes like autos are made in the USA???

Just curious? Flame on


----------



## foxracing (Feb 20, 2007)

Karupshun said:


> Wasn't there some M1 knock off frames popping up a while ago?
> 
> I could easily see the Chinese domestic market making clones they've done it with everything else...Not so much outside the markets. too many trade barriers and legal recourse . Hell, they built an improved Iphone clone...


A M1? That's news to me. You got a picture?


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> XTENSION is the company that produces those cookie cutter (or catalogue) frames that later are sold to many companies such as Azonic, KHS etc..


Yeah, I know. I only ever see Xtension out in Asia- I never see Azonic/KHS/whatever so I can never figure out what they get re-branded as


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

anyone remember that asian guy that was making 303s for half the price?
i forget his name


----------

